# Out of state plates legal?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Well heres the deal. My father, who lives in Florida, is lending a car to my brother for the school year. The car itself is registered to the state of Florida. My brothers name is on the insurance. Now I recently heard of some 30 day period in which the car can't be in the state of Ma for more than 30 days. Now this is unless the car is registered to Ma. So lets just say that getting the car registered to Ma isn't an option. Are there any ways around this?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Have your brother go to his campus police department and they will have him fill out a form and give him a blue sticker for his window. The form will be sent to the register and he can have the car in MA with out switching to the MA plates for the school year. If you look on line a certain school websites the have all the info you need.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Only problem is its for high school.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

As far as I know, full time college students can have out of state vehicles. 
You should have proof of such, campus parking sticker, etc.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

If the person is in high school, they should have an address in that town, (never heard of school choice from out of state). Why can't the vehicle be registered in Mass?


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

spd722 said:


> If the person is in high school, they should have an address in that town, (never heard of school choice from out of state). Why can't the vehicle be registered in Mass?


Unless its a private school, chartered, such as Loomis, Ms. Porters, St. John's... I went to a high school out of state... I am not sure if the Blue Sticker would apply to a HS student, but its worth a try...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

spd722 said:


> If the person is in high school, they should have an address in that town, (never heard of school choice from out of state). Why can't the vehicle be registered in Mass?


The officer at my brothers high school said that it would be illegal for him to purchase a parking sticker because of the 30 day limit. I think it's pretty sick that they have nothing better to do than hassle a kid just trying to get an education. Pointless law IMO. He said he's just going to keep parking there till they threaten to tow his car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

I have nothing against _good_ cops, just don't think its right. Obviously he'll know if they tow the car. He is hoping it won't come to that though. I'll have him look into the blue sticker thing. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

mtc said:


> Why not have daddy register the car here in MA?


I'm wondering the same thing. Why not just comply with the law?


----------

